# Slower Lower Delaware



## Frylock (Mar 31, 2007)

I've moved to southern DE (Bethany Beach area), just north of the MD border.  There appears to be *no* gaming out here.  I'm a D&D DM/player, and I have several Living Greyhawk characters.  If there are any games ongoing, or any players looking for a DM, I'm interested.  I expect to have to commute somewhat.  I've been playing v3.5 for about 2 years now after a 20+ year break from the game.


----------

